
How News Aggregators Help Development Communities Shape and Share Knowledge [pdf] - lainon
https://ctreude.files.wordpress.com/2018/02/icse18.pdf
======
villan
Respectfully, and I am not an academic, but from my perspective, it appears
that it took 7 researchers to interview 22 people on /r/programming, and then
write 12 pages about it with the conclusion that if you want to write
software, /r/programming has some good news, and that people that use reddit
are comfortable in upvoting and downvoting posts?

And you have 49 citations - is this some sort of comedy journal like the onion
that I am missing, or did these people just need to do this for homework? And
you are sharing this at a programming conference? yikes.

~~~
aldoushuxley001
It's more about trying to formalize that knowledge into evidence-supported
statements.

Kinda like they mentioned in article, there's tacit knowledge and externalized
knowledge. They are trying to condense tacit knowledge in this area into
externalized, or formalized, knowledge.

This formalizing of knowledge makes it easier to build on top of it and work
with. So while it may seem silly to survey something that is tacitly known,
it's also good to formalize this knowledge into something a bit more
trustworthy.

------
oldmancoyote
A scientific abstract exists to _summarize_ the results of a study not to
_promise_ the results. This abstract is poor professional practice.

------
Dowwie
_This_ is why a qualified peer review process matters in research

